# Todays turnings,Homebrew cactus & ??



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 16, 2006)

Been casting some cactus this week and had a brain storm tell me what you think. Anyone guessing what the copper slimline blank is made of I will send them one.Hint like the cactus its also found inside a plant er fruit. Also did some stright color casting





 Copper slimline with new casting




Close up of cast




Bk/tn Jr. Gents cactus




Plat. Sierra Just green


----------



## jaywood1207 (Sep 16, 2006)

Nice pens Curtis.  I'll take a stab at grapefruit.  No particular reason it is just the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 16, 2006)

Not grapefruit and not Curtis, But can see how you might think I was as Curtis was the inventor of the cactus pen and I thank him for helping me with my castings of cactus


----------



## dozer (Sep 16, 2006)

coconut?


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 16, 2006)

Maybe a prickly pear?  Heck, I'm a city boy...what do I know from cactuses or cacti or whatever. [8D]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dozer_
> <br />coconut?


Nope!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Maybe a prickly pear?  Heck, I'm a city boy...what do I know from cactuses or cacti or whatever. [8D]Close but no cigar


----------



## cozee (Sep 17, 2006)

Tunas?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cozee_
> <br />Tunas?[?]


TUNAS [?]smells fishy to me


----------



## elodyb (Sep 17, 2006)

Is it a pomegranate?

elodyb


----------



## splinter99 (Sep 17, 2006)

mango seed?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 17, 2006)

elodyb not pomegranate and harold not mango seed, hint grows on a vine, and I fell out of a tree getting this last year


----------



## DCWoodworks (Sep 17, 2006)

The only thing that comes to mind that grows on a vine is either a grape or watermelon.  Since it is a darker color, I would go for grapes.  But it would be awful hard to get the insides of a grape into a pen!!


----------



## emackrell (Sep 17, 2006)

Hm. Vines are one thing, but vines that climb trees... or grow high enough that you have to climb a tree to get at them... and we're talking about Oklahoma not the Amazon rainforest...hm.  

I'll guess either gourds or peppers.

cheers  Eileen    [8D]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 17, 2006)

Eileen you got it!!!!!!!!!!!! My wife planted a gourd plant that went crazy last year and we had gourds 30 ft high in our pear tree. We dried the gords for a year thank drilled a 1 1/2 inch hole and scooped out the insides to make bird houses. I used the flesh and seeds from inside and cast as I would my cactus castings. E-mail sent for your address to send you a blank


----------



## emackrell (Sep 17, 2006)

WOO HOO!  [][]

cheers  Eileen [8D]


----------



## cozee (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



No, Tunas isn't fish. It is the fruit of of the prickly pear cactus. But it defenitelt isn't a gourd.[]


----------



## jaywood1207 (Sep 18, 2006)

I didn't realize a gourd was a fruit.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaywood1207_
> <br />I didn't realize a gourd was a fruit.


From Webster new world dictionary: any trailing or climbing plant of the family of plant that includes squash,melon,pumpkin,etc also the fruit of certain related plants, not fit for eating but often used as ornaments


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 18, 2006)

What is a fruit? Biologically, we always defined a fruit as any reproductive plant body with internal seeds. This applys to many things that most refer to as vegetables... i.e. tomatoes, avocadoes, squash, cucumbers, etc.

Okay, you've all had your biology lesson for the day.[}][]


----------

